# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Risico's bij laserbehandeling spataderen?

## jonm

Kan iemand mij inlichten over de risico's bij de laerbehandeling van spataders.
Kan er bijvoorbeeld een bloedklontje loskomen, dat ergens in je bloedbaan problemen veroorzaakt. Denk aan een herseninfarct of zoiets. 

Jonm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jonm,

Als het goed is bespreek je met een behandelend arts de mogelijkheden, risico's en gevolgen van een laserbehandeling bij spataders in een voorgesprek.

*Risico’s en complicaties*
Complicaties komen dankzij deze verfijnde techniek gelukkig zelden voor. Algemene complicaties die na elke operatieve ingreep kunnen voorkomen zijn bloedingen, infecties, gevoelloosheid, een slechte wondgenezing en – zeer zelden – een allergische reactie. Omdat er sprake is van een klein wondoppervlak is de kans op een complicatie gering. Bij zowel spataderbehandelingen als ook bij elke andere chirurgische ingreep is er kans op trombose, in dit geval echter minimaal. 
_(Bron; spatadervrij.nl)_

*Risico’s en complicaties*
De kans op complicaties is bij deze behandeling zeer klein. Er is een theoretische kans op beschadiging door het laserlicht zoals brandwonden, pigmentatie en trombose van de dieper gelegen ader.
_(Bron; rdgg.nl)_

Hopelijk heb je iets aan deze informatie!
Veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## maria9241

Spataderen Behandeling - http://nl.varesil.com

----------

